
TikTok owners will relocate to London from Beijing, Sun newspaper says - tonyaiken
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSS8N2ES006
======
spzb
For non-UK readers looking for context, The Sun "newspaper" is basically Fox
News with tits.

------
0xy
Meaningless shell game. If the developers and main dev shops are in Beijing
they are subject to Chinese laws, including laws requiring access to data.

Do they actually think this will fool anyone?

